# What happens to all those returned 5D mkiiis ?



## Rodknee (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking at a lot of the posts on the forum, there appears to be quite a lot of 5d mkkiii units returned because the customers did not think they were functioning correctly. What happens to these, does the seller ship them out to somebody else as opened packages or do they get sent back to Canon? If they are sent back to Canon, what do they do with them - do they refurbish and sell them as refurbished or do they check them over and sell them on again?


----------



## ruuneos (Apr 11, 2012)

Probably goes back to sell with a bit lower price. Why to throw those lovely dslrs away?


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 12, 2012)

fixed and resold as refurb units


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 12, 2012)

Canon has refurb stations around the world where they are tested and repaired. Don't expect to see them soon, since spare parts are probably not available in large quantities.

Some of the cameras may also appear at sleazy web sellers stores and sold as new. That used to be common, they would have a connection with a authorized reseller and buy the returned ones that seemed to work for resale. It happened to me once, after that it was B&H, Adorama, and the many good camera stores. Back then, I did not know which was which, there was no Internet - well, I actually had used it while setup in its early mode before it was publically available, but only for a very few functions, since it was all Unix commands, not even Gopher as I recall, just newsgroups at universities and a few tech companies.


----------

